

Tell PG: Hacker News Looks Terrible on Webkit when page is zoomed - boundlessdreamz

On a webkit browser on mac (safari,chrome) when the page is zoomed in, the spacing between the article disappears. See screenshot http://i.imgur.com/u7LNz.png. As a temporary fix I     made a userscript which can be used with chrome http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/63270
======
boundlessdreamz
Clickable links:

<http://i.imgur.com/u7LNz.png>

<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/63270>

